

IndieSocial — an javascript library for social buttons what protect your privacy - rainbowdash
http://komachi.github.com/indiesocial

======
pknight
This is great. Readme would be helped by better explaining the pros and cons
of using this script! For one, this is faster than loading tons of social
scripts. I hate it when a page is loading fb/twitter/etc scripts regardless of
whether I as a visitor am wanting to interact with those services or not.

